
Ask HN: What Makes Projects “Unfun”? - zschuessler
Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m surveying data in an effort to make an article I&#x27;m interested in writing. I&#x27;d like to know an answer to a simple question:<p>&quot;What has made projects &#x27;unfun&#x27; for you?&quot;<p>-<p>To jog your memory, here are so disparate subjects that have made projects unfun for me:<p>1. Interpersonal communication with coworkers&#x2F;managers<p>2. ill-defined requirements (bad scope of work, nebulous requirements&#x2F;needs)<p>3. Lack of recognition from leadership (no &#x27;good job!&#x27; after doing a weekend of work)<p>4. &#x27;bad&#x27; code with no budget to improve it, only budget for more features<p>-<p>Please respond with as many stories as you&#x27;d like! It&#x27;s most helpful if you do the Google survey below, but feel free to respond in comments too:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;w8pGuSVZwmRk9rt2A<p>Thanks so much! I&#x27;m very excited to write on this topic and share it with others.
======
billconan
no documentation for legacy code. need to spend a long time to understand the
code before the project can start.

